# If transgender’s could actually scientifically change their gender, would you be willing to date them?



## MW 590 (Aug 1, 2019)

Most heterosexuals are not attracted by transgenders who claim to be the opposite sex because they don’t have enough physiological traits of the opposite sex. 

However, in another thread, I proposed an idea that scientists develop the surgical technology to have men and women with gender dysphoria to trade brains with the brain of a biological male going in a female body and the brain of a biological female going into a male body. They will be true transgenders. 

If such technology is invented, would you be willing to date such transgenders if their brains are in a body that attracts you?


----------



## MediocreMilt (Aug 1, 2019)

> I proposed an idea that scientists develop the surgical technology to have men and women with gender dysphoria to trade brains with the brain of a biological male going in a female body and the brain of a biological female going into a male body.



Never work. Most troons are MTF. The ratio wouldn't allow it.

EDIT: Also a lot of them seem to get off on passing poorly and using public shaming to force people to pretend to see them differently. Most don't want this.


----------



## break these cuffs (Aug 1, 2019)

The only online dating profiles I respond to are the overly sharing ones who go into detail about their mental illnesses. Dating certifiable crazy people and narcs is a great idea!


----------



## Easterling (Aug 1, 2019)

If you could change gender on a physical level, it wouldn't change years of socialisation and life experience that will still render them with their original gender in terms of their personality, Female to male troons are still timid pussy's even after dressing up as a bloke and you sometimes find those hilarious videos of male to female troons dropping the facade along with any pretence of feminine or lady like behaviour and getting very aggressive when they do not get their own way.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 1, 2019)

if they actually took the time to also change their looks to look like actual women or men, sure.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 1, 2019)

I don't date people who are more of a nutcase than I am


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 1, 2019)

Yes because I'm not a racist.


----------



## FA 855 (Aug 1, 2019)

Physically actually makes it easier, but the problem is you still have mentally fucked up individuals who are just desperate for a go at being exceptional, I'm sure their's a few transgenders out there that not only pass but actually are very normal people, if I ever met such a individual, I don't think I would automatically rule it out, but it certainly would still not be a positive in my book, maybe if I became really close friends with such a person, and really liked them. But lets face it, 99.9% of cases are nonono uncanny valley.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 1, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> so literally a woman who has had her brain ripped out of her skull and a man's brain transplanted into it instead? sounds really fucking creepy and scary tbh, i think i'll pass



What we really need is like an obedient and trained golden retrievers brain implanted in a hot woman's body. That would be the perfect girlfriend.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 1, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Yes because I'm not a racist.



Ah yes, you are a humanist.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 1, 2019)

Gender is your mental identity, not your biological one.  If we could change that, we could just eliminate the male brain pattern entirely, thus eliminating all the world’s conflict.


----------



## BE 911 (Aug 1, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> What we really need is like an obedient and trained golden retrievers brain implanted in a hot woman's body. That would be the perfect girlfriend.


Can't tell if that would make otherkins valid or if that would be bestiality...


----------



## Clop (Aug 1, 2019)

They'd still have the body of a man. That's why it's so off-putting for a straight guy in the first place. The size of feet and hands alone are subconsciously unnerving. The "uncanny valley" exists for a reason, because our eyes have gone through a fuckton of staring at human faces and body types and notice even the smallest of irregularities. Silicone tits even on real women manage to turn off men. At one point women with some manly features still had good chances of getting a date, though, since the concept of a MtF wasn't so wide-spread, but now I wouldn't take my chances on those ladies because the "I didn't tell I was trans to my date"-story is so not fucking funny, especially if you're dating with the aim of someday having kids.

Until you can switch a person's sex like they never were the other in the first place and also do such a miraculous job that the body's not horribly scarred from it, sure. But as hypothetical scenarios go, that's not going to happen. That kind of plotline is more likely to happen in comic books, and the writers of even those would be terrified of drawing a woman or a tranny feminine-looking anymore.


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 1, 2019)

Fuck no.
Even if they were able to completely change their sex, down to the last chromosome, they'd still be mentally deranged and I sure as hell wouldn't want to deal with someone even more broken than I am.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 1, 2019)

Date them? Naw.
Pimp them out to the lowest bidder until they're used up, blown out, and fucked over?
Ehhhhhhh, sure.


----------



## RetardedCat (Aug 1, 2019)

No because of the first rule of sex: Don't put your dick in crazy.
Trannies are mentally unstable people, even if they could change their sex they would still remain mentally deranged.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Aug 1, 2019)

I would consider it, but then again the FtM's so far have "seemed" to be more mentally stable and I don't have an eye to reproduction and what I would expect would be trans parenting issues.

I'd chalk it up alongside other baggage; not a deal breaker, we've all got quirks after all but certainly a factor to carefully consider from the mental health angle.

Even if they could I would still say it would be unlikely I would though; I dont generally get on well with other LGBT since despite being a raging faggot I'm not an antifa tumblrina.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 1, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Gender is your mental identity, not your biological one. If we could change that, we could just eliminate the male brain pattern entirely, thus eliminating all the world’s conflict.



Gender is your spirit animal. One is assigned to you at birth and if you ever betray it, everyone can read in your face that you killed your spirit animal, it's very sad.

As for OP.

Gender Dysphoria is probably a myth. But if it was perfectly possible, which I doubt it ever would be, I would be fine with it. Though with that level of medical technology we'd also have immortality.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 1, 2019)

It depends on whether they still act like troons.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Aug 1, 2019)

MediocreMilt said:


> Never work. Most troons are MTF. The ratio wouldn't allow it.
> 
> EDIT: Also a lot of them seem to get off on passing poorly and using public shaming to force people to pretend to see them differently. Most don't want this.



Wouldn't that fix the sex imbalance in China, though?


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 1, 2019)

Big question is if that would count as a woman?

What if we transplanted an animals brain into a human woman? Would that be bestiality?

What if we transplanted a moms brain into a different body? Would that be incest?


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 1, 2019)

I think if the human race obtained a mastery of biology to the extent that we were able to change one gender into the other to the point where it would be effectively impossible for the average person to tell the difference, the the human race would enter into an era of extremely strange transhumanism.

I'm sure a large swathe of people would say "Fuck this nonsense about gender roles" and would modify their bodies to optimizie in a variety of tasks they see fit. People would affix themselves with new organs and appendages to harden themselves against environmental conditions or to perform labor for longer hours to earn higher pay, people would be modifying their brain chemistry on the molecular level to achieve different states of thinking and "try on" other kinds of personalities, you may even get groups of people who choose to merge into larger entities under the belief that they could function better as one than separately. We'd be way past shit like arguing about where one set of genitals is supposed to fit into another one, it'd be the Biological Singularity.


----------



## QD 846 (Aug 2, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> I think if the human race obtained a mastery of biology to the extent that we were able to change one gender into the other to the point where it would be effectively impossible for the average person to tell the difference, the the human race would enter into an era of extremely strange transhumanism.
> 
> I'm sure a large swathe of people would say "Fuck this nonsense about gender roles" and would modify their bodies to optimizie in a variety of tasks they see fit. People would affix themselves with new organs and appendages to harden themselves against environmental conditions or to perform labor for longer hours to earn higher pay, people would be modifying their brain chemistry on the molecular level to achieve different states of thinking and "try on" other kinds of personalities, you may even get groups of people who choose to merge into larger entities under the belief that they could function better as one than separately. We'd be way past shit like arguing about where one set of genitals is supposed to fit into another one, it'd be the Biological Singularity.



yeah but realistically people would just get special gland implants that produce heroin directly inside their brains, then spend the rest of their lives as drooling zombies on a permanent high


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 2, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> yeah but realistically people would just get special gland implants that produce heroin directly inside their brains, then spend the rest of their lives as drooling zombies on a permanent high



Eh, we'd get a lot of those people, but I don't think it'd be a 100% thing. The same way not *everyone* in my shitty neighborhood is currently addicted to heroin. Some people prefer meth.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 2, 2019)

no. the fact a guy thinking he wants to become a girl means he must be mentally screwd. that girl would be unstable and you dont put dick in crazy.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 2, 2019)

Genetic engineering would do it too. 

And yes, would hit on her or him. I mean, when there literally is no difference between cis and trans anymore...


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 2, 2019)

All the trans people I've ever met are pissy and passive aggressive all the time, so probably not.


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 2, 2019)

Yeah but I am basically a deviant.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Aug 2, 2019)

No, they still have the ‘tism and a myriad of other mental illnesses that I wouldn’t want to deal with.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 2, 2019)

Well see it's complicated isn't it?  I mean, the idea of current trans people comes to mind. The problem being, you currently _can't _change gender. So they want to do an impossible thing, then have people pretend it wasn't impossible.

If it _were_ actually possible, the people who wanted to do it wouldn't want something impossible, thus, they're not crazy or doomed to disappointment. It'd be a different group of people.

I mean, how would I even know? Or is the scenario that they're the "wrong sex" when we meet, then they transition to my preferred gender?

It's so hypothetical, I can't really get my mind completely around it. I dunno. It'd certainly be a different matter than current trans people.


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Aug 2, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> What we really need is like an obedient and trained golden retrievers brain implanted in a hot woman's body. That would be the perfect girlfriend.


Then a loveshy can transfer into the body of a golden retriever so white girls will fuck him. Win-win-win.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 2, 2019)

If he looked like a big tiddy anime waifu and had a real life vag I would totally fuck an autistic gamer waifu (male).



Ted_Breakfast said:


> All the trans people I've ever met are pissy and passive aggressive all the time, so probably not.


So they really are female brains in male bodies? Nobel prize incoming.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 2, 2019)

You mean if they could actually legitimately be the gender?
As in having the proper bone structure and skin and no man hands and a real vagina and fully working female reproductive system?

I don't see why not.



Dynastia said:


> Yes because I'm not a racist.


That's just what a racist _would_ say...


----------



## QI 541 (Aug 2, 2019)

Scientifically, no.  Magically, maybe.


----------



## Anonymous For This (Aug 3, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> You mean if they could actually legitimately be the gender?
> As in having the proper bone structure and skin and no man hands and a real vagina and fully working female reproductive system?
> 
> I don't see why not.
> ...



My initial gut reaction was to say why not, but sharing your life before your relationship is still a big part of a relationship.  Your stories of your childhood will still be the stories of a young boy.  That would be way too jarring for me and I don't think my brain could correlate this attractive woman telling me her experiences of being a boy.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 3, 2019)

raymond said:


> Scientifically, no.  Magically, maybe.


Some marine life can actually change biological gender at will, e.g. clown fish can.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Aug 3, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> What we really need is like an obedient and trained golden retrievers brain implanted in a hot woman's body. That would be the perfect girlfriend.


I can accept rank misogyny from the site's resident feminist icon... But this is leaning a little close to furry shit for my comfort.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Aug 4, 2019)

Transplanting a transwoman's brain into a female body to me sounds a little to horrifying, so I immediately thought no.  Then I thought, what if you could genetically morph a transwoman's body to be that of a normal woman's body that aged to the person current age.  So you wouldn't know one way or the other.  There are so many factors that go into someone feeling like they're the wrong gender, I feel like I would know something is off personality wise, and I'd probably dismiss her as someone I don't want to deal with anyways.  All in all, so much trouble for such a tiny possibility of it working out, I'll just stick with regular women.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Aug 4, 2019)

If they were genuinely a decent person, then yeah.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm bisexual, I'd fuck one just for the novelty factor but I'd never date one because they're all fucking crazy in one or more ways so miss me with that gay shit



Dynastia said:


> What we really need is like an obedient and trained golden retrievers brain implanted in a hot woman's body. That would be the perfect girlfriend.


And a bottomless tub of peanut butter


----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Aug 4, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> If he looked like a big tiddy anime waifu and had a real life vag I would totally fuck an autistic gamer waifu (male).


THIS. not enough dysfunctional autist women


----------



## Zaragoza (Aug 4, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Date them? Naw.
> Pimp them out to the lowest bidder until they're used up, blown out, and fucked over?
> Ehhhhhhh, sure.


Chaotic Evil


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm a simple man and I play for both teams if I want to fuck it I'll fuck it.


----------



## Positron (Aug 4, 2019)

Even if you could put a vagina in a troon, you can never take the cunt out of him.


----------



## Kiwiranter69 (Aug 5, 2019)

There is no such thing as transgender, only female and male. Deal with it :^)


----------



## TotallyAChick (Aug 5, 2019)

Hmmm... if that was the case, they would just have to pass the criteria I have for people who are not trans. So those who are narcissistic and manipulative would still get a NO. If they're normal, sure. (I'm talking about the "binary")


----------



## Sertraline (Aug 5, 2019)

OP, I think you mean change their sex, since that's the biological aspect. Where as gender is the psychosocial dynamic observed as a manifestation of sex in humans. 


Promestein said:


> Fuck no.
> Even if they were able to completely change their sex, down to the last chromosome, they'd still be mentally deranged and I sure as hell wouldn't want to deal with someone even more broken than I am.


this tbh.


Kiwiranter69 said:


> There is no such thing as transgender, only female and male. Deal with it :^)


Given current social dynamics, in terms of gender, I would say there's male, female, m2f tranny, f2m tranny. Why? Males are treated uniquely, females are treated uniquely, non-passing trannies are also treated uniquely, depending on their transition direction. As for biological sex, the basic eukaryotic male/female variations, and then the genetic flipper babies. 4 Genders, 2 Sexes with outliers?


----------



## A Geezer called T.Greg (Aug 5, 2019)

No! because they'd still be as crazy as Jonathan Yaniv, John Wu and Fire.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 5, 2019)

Only if they were sane but if they were sane they wouldn't be troons in the first place.  So it would have to cure their complete insanity too.  And replace their horrible personalities.



BigRuler said:


> yeah but realistically people would just get special gland implants that produce heroin directly inside their brains, then spend the rest of their lives as drooling zombies on a permanent high



Or just not bother with chemicals at all and just install electrodes or, less crudely, some kind of field generator to just cause a nonstop orgasm, and then starve to death.


----------



## Sertraline (Aug 5, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Only if they were sane but if they were sane they wouldn't be troons in the first place.  So it would have to cure their complete insanity too.  And replace their horrible personalities.
> Or just not bother with chemicals at all and just install electrodes or, less crudely, some kind of field generator to just cause a nonstop orgasm, and then starve to death.


Except the brain operates on a mixture of chemical signaling, alongside electrical impulse carried by specialized ion channels. A crude surge of electricity will get you spasms, disorganized firing, and nothing of value aside from a seizure.


----------



## kadoink (Aug 5, 2019)

Wouldn't changing the gender mess them up even more due to the changes in hormones from going male to female?


----------



## Sertraline (Aug 5, 2019)

kadoink said:


> Wouldn't changing the gender mess them up even more due to the changes in hormones from going male to female?


nani sore?


----------



## Literally Sperging (Aug 5, 2019)

No, NPD isn't attractive whatever body they LARP in


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Aug 5, 2019)

I envy all those gay-ass mangas in which a dude wants to date a girl but it turns out its a guy, but he aint no tranny shitlord, he just likes girly clothing. Then they date and he goes on-off feminine.

The west? Fucking identity defining trait. You like heels? Trans. Surgery; hivemind, go. It's the upset of gender norms that 'appeals' about trans people, not that I'd choose them over any other. It's a quirk. If I wanted to date a woman I'd date a woman.


----------



## Basil II (Aug 5, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Gender is your mental identity, not your biological one.  If we could change that, we could just eliminate the male brain pattern entirely, thus eliminating all the world’s conflict.


bait.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 5, 2019)

Basil II said:


> bait.


No it’s true, the term “gender” actually was coined to distinguish the mental from the physical.


----------



## Basil II (Aug 5, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> No it’s true, the term “gender” actually was coined to distinguish the mental from the physical.


im talking about the male brain pattern shit.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 5, 2019)

> However, in another thread, I proposed an idea that scientists develop the surgical technology to have men and women with gender dysphoria to trade brains with the brain of a biological male going in a female body and the brain of a biological female going into a male body. They will be true transgenders.


That doesn't solve the problem because they're inherintly insane and ugly. 

I mean, can you imagine OPL in Pamela Anderson's body ?


----------



## Ärsyyntynyt Suomalainen (Aug 5, 2019)

I rather fuck a trannie rather than a black man.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 5, 2019)

Basil II said:


> im talking about the male brain pattern shit.


Some stereotypes exist for a reason.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 5, 2019)

This is such scifi fantasy crap that I can't take it seriously; if you can change them at such a fundamental level they're basically going to be an entirely different person. Why would I want anything to do with that? At that level of bioengineering I could just have a big tiddied wahmen grown in a vat with none of the baggage.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 8, 2019)

Sertraline said:


> OP, I think you mean change their sex, since that's the biological aspect. Where as gender is the psychosocial dynamic observed as a manifestation of sex in humans.





Testaclese Maximus said:


> No it’s true, the term “gender” actually was coined to distinguish the mental from the physical.


No it was not. Recently the trans people want to claim that's the case, but no, that's wrong. Gender used to mean something akin to "Class", it was ones place in society. Sex would be a part of that, but less than socioeconomic standing.
Later as we sort of rejected classism to a point, at least in the public mind, and gender wasn't used much. Later on, people got increasingly sensitive about the word "Sex" meaning biological sex, because it's also used to mean sexual intercourse, which is dirty and improper. So "Gender" got be to used again, this time as a synonym for sex. That's where we are now, although the astroturfed fake meaning you gave is being used enough to become a legitimate definition.

The reason I protest saying that's what it always meant is that people use that to claim people said something they didn't.  A person in 1993 who said something about gender meant "sex" and that's it.  Same in 2000.  Trying to retroactively put words in people's mouth is disingenuous, and I think trying to claim gender always meant "gender roles and social place" is untrue.

"OP I think you mean change their sex" holy shit get the fuck out of your own asshole...


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 8, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> No it was not. Recently the trans people want to claim that's the case, but no, that's wrong. Gender used to mean something akin to "Class", it was ones place in society. Sex would be a part of that, but less than socioeconomic standing.
> Later as we sort of rejected classism to a point, at least in the public mind, and gender wasn't used much. Later on, people got increasingly sensitive about the word "Sex" meaning biological sex, because it's also used to mean sexual intercourse, which is dirty and improper. So "Gender" got be to used again, this time as a synonym for sex. That's where we are now, although the astroturfed fake meaning you gave is being used enough to become a legitimate definition.
> 
> The reason I protest saying that's what it always meant is that people use that to claim people said something they didn't.  A person in 1993 who said something about gender meant "sex" and that's it.  Same in 2000.  Trying to retroactively put words in people's mouth is disingenuous, and I think trying to claim gender always meant "gender roles and social place" is untrue.
> ...


Yeah we’re essentially saying the same thing here.


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 11, 2019)

What OP is asking, is would I fuck Dax?







Well yes, yes indeed.


----------



## ZG 241 (Aug 11, 2019)

No. Every cell in their brains would still have their original DNA, imagine what happens when the host body starts rejecting it, and they'd have to be on drugs lowering their immune response for the rest of their lives. Given how high STD rates among troons already are, that sounds like a great idea. Besides, a male's brain is rarely going to fit into a female cranium. Then again, there's a large cohort of hairy, balding middle-aged troons on reddit who dream of becoming a "fourteen year old bimbo slut" and they'd probably gladly lop off part of their brain to become the mindless fuckholes they fetishize. Therefore still no. It would be a mentally impaired lunatic in a deceptively normal looking package, making them more dangerous than the ma'ams these days that you see coming a mile away and can brace for.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Aug 11, 2019)

Like those fish that change their sex? Sex with fish. Now, I'd never thought of that.
To answer this will require some serious sperging. 
But no, because they can't scientifically change their gender. The reason is this. 
1. if you mean by "gender" sex, then you would be changing their chromosomes and they would no longer be the person they were - they would be entirely different, except that they would, presumably, retain their memories. But, from a gender (sex) point of view, they would be a different being, assuming that personal identity inheres in bodily continuity not mind or memory continuity.  [Think of this example: transplant a brain from say AOC into the Donald's body. What do you have? Trump or AOC. Apart from the fact of seeing the president with red lipstick hanging out with the squad.... but I digress.] The point is under that scenario - chaning genetic make up it is impossible to date what there was before, because it ceased to exist.
2. if you mean by gender "what they think they are", and then what you are keeping is the body (though surgically altering it) but kind of rewiring the brain. But apart from the fact that you generally need XX chromosomes to genuinely female and you would be with something that was inauthentic, rewiring the brain will also change what you started with. So, again, you can't date what was there in the beginning. But if he looked like this, and my pension depended on it, I might consider it, provided I could have a stiff gin first. Unfortunately most of them don't look like that.


----------



## ClickerCar (Aug 11, 2019)

For there not to be an issue. Humanity would have to be so far advanced and in an evolutionary state, that at birth we would be born genderless. Capable of coping with that development in the first stage of life, so that by sixteen or more years approximately and before actual adulthood when the brain is fully developed around twenty-five as a full grown adult. The Individual could undergo a biological and chemical reaction in tandem with their mental state, to the gender they identify with.

Though I think, it would be easier for us to develop medicines or treatments that could correct any gender disassociation issues. At the very least it would be a whole lot less extreme then brain transplants, surgery and chemical inducing alterations to the body.

How moral it all is, I don't know. Sexual orientation to me is whatever. You're being gay or not is of no consequence in my opinion. Or a guy who wants to dress as a women, visa versa, whatever. 

So unless you are  born with an issue or some type of physical impairment, lack of genitalia or multiple sets.

I personally prefer not having to guess someones gender, sex, or whatever. And that for the most part if not all is a mental issue. With no guarantee of those mental issues being currently resolved by 'changing gender' movement. And the distinct line between gender when it comes to sports needs to be upheld.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 13, 2019)

I think the most important question is how long do I have to wait for this tech before I can use it on the  guy locked up in my basement who I've been gaslighting into thinking he's my Concubine? Smuggling hormones into his gruel is a fucking bore and the implants cost a fortune.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Aug 18, 2019)

Original Poster is a fat homosexual that I wouldn't friends with.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 18, 2019)

No because I would already have become a cyborg with no emotions but epic gamer ones like pwn and win


----------



## icecait (Aug 19, 2019)

Not even if my life depended on it.


----------



## EvilSpiderMan (Aug 19, 2019)

No I don't think I would.


----------



## Calooby (Aug 20, 2019)

Just give them death. They're suffering. Put them out of their misery.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 20, 2019)

>tfw thread is full of bioluddites


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 20, 2019)

If my grandma had testicles she'd be my grandpa



nonvir_1984 said:


> But if he looked like this, and my pension depended on it, I might consider it, provided I could have a stiff gin first.



That's obviously a man. No need to deny your gayness.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> That's obviously a man. No need to deny your gayness.


Exactly. Hence the need for the stiff gin.


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Aug 22, 2019)

The concept seems counter intuitive.  If such a process exists, it would entail:

Removing your brain
Making certain brain adjustments, so that it would fit with the female endocrine system
Taking your original DNA, removing the Y chromosome and duplicating the X chromosome.*
Having the ability to grow a body around the new brain, and then it perfectly develops into an adult in gestation(sans brain)
The new body does not reject the origional brain organ
*I'm not sure that would work, because duplicating the X chromosome(given the data redundancy) could just lead to a body full of defects.  So like creating a male, you would need another person to contribute DNA(most likely the subjects father's x chromosome)

Hypothetically, you could mutate the X or Y chromosome to its opposite, but it would require extreme levels of genetic enginerring to fantastical levels.

The simpliest way would be to just clone the body as XY and remove the Sry gene.  But, the body would still be, genetically male, and retain certain male characteristics(but it would be a fairly close approximation).  The opposite scenario, would require something with similar results.  Both would be infertile as well..

Ok, what would be more likely:  geneticists, in the future, would be able to isolate the 'dysphoria' defect(or whatever mental illness)and engineer it out of existence.  Way less money and way less risk...

So to the answer question:  would I date this hypothetical?  No, because it would never exist


----------



## Autocrat (Aug 22, 2019)

Look at all the incels ITT that think they're too good to date a troon.


----------



## Pitere pit (Aug 22, 2019)

It is not that they are trans, but this disorder brings a lot of other ones like NPD, BPD, autism and others.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 22, 2019)

Ihavetinyweewee said:


> The concept seems counter intuitive.  If such a process exists, it would entail:
> 
> Removing your brain
> Making certain brain adjustments, so that it would fit with the female endocrine system
> ...


You're overthinking it anyway because as you basically end up acknowledging, the hypothetical requires technology akin to magic. It's purely an academic question. So saying "No because that wouldn't happen", while true, is also kind of missing the point.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Aug 23, 2019)

I guess it depends on who it is and if I'm attracted to the person.  Same as anyone.

Other than that, I've seen some trans people who pass, but from what I've seen of the results of bottom surgery on trans dudes, it doesn't look very pretty.  
(Probably because it's easier to create an innie than an outie)  

And quite honestly?  Most of the trans people I've encountered aren't nearly as fucked up as the lolcows (cis and trans) that we talk about here.  If the worst thing about you is being trans, well, I've encountered people with waaaaay scarier shit going on.  




(Question -- has anyone here actually known any trans people, online, or IRL?  The ones I've run across are pretty cool)


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 23, 2019)

Mrs Paul said:


> (Question -- has anyone here actually known any trans people, online, or IRL?  The ones I've run across are pretty cool)


Online only. Never known one in real life unless they were closeted and I just didn't know. The ones online were 3/4ths varying degrees of fucked up. One was ok.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Aug 23, 2019)

Mrs Paul said:


> (Question -- has anyone here actually known any trans people, online, or IRL?  The ones I've run across are pretty cool)



I've known a few; from RL gay coffee meets. I only know/knew one as a close-ish (spoke daily) friend. All bar one were MtF.

The ones in person I knew as acquaintances (3 MtF) were bona fide troons. The MtF's made a sort of effort to look female but lacking chest implants and some of the post-40's having very prominent square jaws it was very clear what they were and then way they dressed (like teenage girls) only emphasized their "otherness". They were basically indistinguishable from the La Zorra cows and shared many of the same concerns. The one deviation though was when it came to gender; it could be because they were all post-thirty but none of them agreed with non-binary/spaceship genders. They were female, and damn anyone who suggested they were something else or something else outside the male/female binary existed.

The only one I knew fairly well transitioned at eighteen and by the time we knew each other was twenty three and had fully transitioned. They didn't pass in person if you were sat across the table from them talking but to their credit they did go all out trying to present female; they were incredibly skilled at makeup and purposefully chose a sort of Japanese Gothic style that did make them look childish (their words) but did downplay most of their male features (lace turtle-neck choker hid and slimmed down their adams apple, a sort of bulky half crinoline thing made it look like they had hips etc). Walking down the road they would have passed.

The only "weird" thing about that one wasn't actually them being trans.  They'd had an injury in early life that seemed to leave them with this bizarre fascination with lovecraftian horror (all the gore I think). They never explicitly said it, only ever alluded to it when talking about other stuff but some of the comments they made seemed to give the impression they thought of themselves as a Lovecraftian monster. I could never tell if it was being trans or just not liking themselves, since they were incredibly shy and introverted.

That to me seemed sad; they were a very kind and thoughtful person. They were also the only trans person I met in that scene who didn't really take pride in being trans the same way the others would openly talk about it and shyed away from kicking off about bathroom laws in the US the same the others would (and for this reason they seemed to be shunned by the other trans at the gatherings). We still talk sometimes, though they've got less time since they found a natal male boyfreind.

They know what I think about trannies from the local troons reeeeing about me (I refused to donate to their transition fund and when asked I explained why) but neither of us have ever brought it up.


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 23, 2019)

what part of "dont fuck crazy" you dont understand?


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 23, 2019)

Considering how rude MtFs are to women  I wouldn't. I'm not super close to my family or anything but I couldn't stand how they would act towards my mom or sisters.
Also it's still fucking a dude even if they have woman's body so that's pretty gay.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Oct 30, 2019)

Hmm... If we are talking about their version of Gender, then scientifically, they can be whatever they want...

If they could change their sex scientifically though- then no. That's like some next level trap stuff.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Oct 31, 2019)

I said it before and i'll say it now.
I will not eat the bugs
I will not live in the pod
I will not implant the chip
I will not suck the tranny's cock... or cooch, whatever unholy abomination they have between their legs.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Oct 31, 2019)

No. Mainly because gender dysphoria is a neurological issue and I personally don't have the patience needed to deal with emotionally unstable people.


----------



## wateryketchup (Oct 31, 2019)

no because they're always disgusting weebs


----------



## Pargon (Oct 31, 2019)

No. A man doesn't know how to be a woman any more than a pine tree knows how to be a ballistic missile.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Oct 31, 2019)

Troons are still troons even if you do change them scientifically.


----------



## Idiotron (Nov 1, 2019)

If a biological man could transition into a biological woman then I would transition and be a lesbian for a few years, then transition back.
I imagine many people would do that.
It would be a totally different world.


----------



## Never Scored (Nov 5, 2019)

If I legitimately couldn't tell I probably wouldn't care to be honest, however. I'm married with a family now, but when I was single I never would have considered a serious relationship with someone who couldn't have children, even if they were biologically female.

I also think most men who are open to dating MTF trans people now are turned on by the fact that those people are trans, so I think if we have the technology to sculpt whatever body into whatever gender we want, you're going to have a sizable number of people who are OK dating trans people now who are going to be more on the lookout for full on chicks with dicks as opposed to trans people who pass.



Mrs Paul said:


> (Question -- has anyone here actually known any trans people, online, or IRL?  The ones I've run across are pretty cool)



I knew two FTM and one who started as female but started taking hormones and going by "they" and using X as gender, and now looks like a husky 40 year old man. One of the FTM and the X were molested young. The other FTM grew up in government housing with a mother who did a bunch of drugs and had three different kids with three different men. This person is in their early teens and smokes weed and cuts his/her/whatever's wrists and is in a relationship with another FTM. I have never encountered a trans person online or in real life who is not completely nuts, though some of them have been nice people who I would have a beer with and easily be able to sit down and have a pleasant conversation and the fact that they are trans would never come up. But yeah, all the ones I've encountered have had mental issues stemming from fucked up childhoods. It's a bit hard not to connect the dots.


----------



## queerape (Nov 8, 2019)

If for all intents and purposes his body is the exact same as that of a cisgender man and he has a functional reproductive system, then I don't see why it would make a difference compared to a cis guy.


----------



## Manah (Nov 9, 2019)

Depends on if they're uggos or actually attractive.

This is what matters more than gender.

Realize this, and achieve enlightment.



Mrs Paul said:


> (Question -- has anyone here actually known any trans people, online, or IRL?  The ones I've run across are pretty cool)



I know like two irl. Both of them are pretty much fine.

The ones I've had the misfortune of running into online are almost universally weirdos with fucked up fetishes they can't keep to themselves.

I don't know if it's just because I tend to run in different social circles irl than includes that sort of person, if people are better at hiding it irl, or if that kind of person just never goes outside.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 9, 2019)

Mrs Paul said:


> (Question -- has anyone here actually known any trans people, online, or IRL? The ones I've run across are pretty cool)


I met one who trooned out after a divorce, imagine a stocky, square-faced dude who started putting on makeup and wearing wigs in public. Pretty much everyone around laughed at him behind his back and saw him as a basketcase. From briefly talking to him, he seemed like he was trying way too hard to convince himself that he'd suddenly had some sort of life-altering epiphany.


----------



## {o}P II (Nov 9, 2019)

i'd date one regardless

Best of both worlds


----------



## remiem (Nov 9, 2019)

Imo. We'll develop a pill that fixes the mental illness that causes this long before we have a series of surgeries that have a 100% perfect result of switching sex. 

It'll be the death knell of the troon too, once they figure out the imbalance in the brain, design a drug, and have that as the first line of treatment. Hrt and surgery will become archaic and frowned upon just like lobotomies.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Stock Photo Hacker (Nov 10, 2019)

I believe in the gender spectrum (but think trans children/toddlers are unethical and should be left until they're older), and think of transwomen/transmen as their desired gender in general. Though dating? If it sounds like a decent idea at the time, maybe.


----------



## Your_Fairy_Wish_Prince (Nov 10, 2019)

Call me a hopeless romantic or autistic  but love is love and beauty is beauty (in the eye of the beholder of course) so a tentative yes???


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 11, 2019)

If it's not some kind of nutcase troon, sure. 
In fact, I prefer women that have the character of stereotypically men. Straight forward, humour, sarcasm etc.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Nov 12, 2019)

if everyone could change their sex there would be literally no more women. i'm telling you.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 18, 2019)

Does it even matter if they're purely any binary gender? "I used to be a man named John, now fuck my fully functional vagina", oh okay. The real kicker is whether it affects their personality, but we already got "boyish" girls and feminine men who aren't just straight up fags, so.. Nothing would really change?


AltisticRight said:


> If it's not some kind of nutcase troon, sure.
> In fact, I prefer women that have the character of stereotypically men. Straight forward, humour, sarcasm etc.


For some reason I've recently noticed an increase in sportive women on social media and Tinder, and while not obviously masculine in nature, they do have that aura of masculinity. Make-up? A few stripes of eyeliner, done. Too busy thinking of their post-education/work sport to care about heels and jewelry. It's honestly refreshing to see someone care more for passion than lust.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 18, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> For some reason I've recently noticed an increase in sportive women on social media and Tinder, and while not obviously masculine in nature, they do have that aura of masculinity. Make-up? A few stripes of eyeliner, done. Too busy thinking of their post-education/work sport to care about heels and jewelry. It's honestly refreshing to see someone care more for passion than lust.


I don't use those Jew dating apps, but I'm pretty sure it has something to do with profession. The women I'm surrounded (not really, it's one female to like 20 males, as a matter of fact, my workplace has zero women) with (STEM) are all very "masculine" in nature. Most don't care to wear makeup and doesn't really care about "character" either. If something doesn't work, it's likely "listen nimrod, this shit aint gonna work". I do have to admit to following fashion trends, which is why I was able to spot Sargon's fake Gucci shirt, it makes me feel like a faggot since the women I typically know aren't into this dumb shit.

The ones that do finance/arts are more sultry in nature. All the make up, name brands, fashion shit. Someone from middle school I grew up with was a little shit stirrer, she would pick fights with guys and toss their shit into bins, she then did finance and became the typical type of women found there. Basically it's a one-eighty personality flip, very surprising. She told me that guys around are into "this type", makes it easier to both climb the socioeconomic ladder and deal with clients. She spends almost all her income on name brands and makeup stuff nowadays while still living with her mum.


----------

